# In fl. Npc nationals



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 23, 2013)

As I open my tablet to type, soaked with sweat,  yesterday was tough energy wise.  Everyone looks good.  Only time will tell.  Ok guys I'll try to keep u posted.  Peace


----------



## powders101 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck! Make sure to share some pics!


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Do some damage brutha!   .


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck!   I will be looking for some pics later on. Very cool and very thoughtful to include your anasci brothers and sisters in your thoughts when 
focused on your show.Hey thanks JB. Go get em brother!... T


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Nov 23, 2013)

Good Luck brother!


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck man! Let us know how you do. Pics would be nice too


----------

